# Won't stop eating drywall!!!



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Einstein won't stop eating drywall and punishment does not seem to help, only makes him pee which more mess for me to clean up and pisses me off even more :doh:

When he was about 6 months old he ate a golf-ball size hole a couple inches up from the floor in the corner of one of my bed rooms. Then he did it again a few months later in the dinning room. Last week he opened one up in the hallway he just won't stop chewing when I'm away! That sour apple spray is worthless, he even seems like he likes it :yuck: This hole is like soccer ball size now and is going to be a real PITA to fix. He chews when I'm at work of even when I'm gone at nite now for a couple hours. Soon as I wall thru the door he cowers and I know to check and sure enough, he chewed it some more!

I'm feeding him Orijen and for what it costs, he sure as hell better not have a vitamin deficiency! He has his favorite toy inside, gets exercise. I've read it *might* be separation anxiety? 

I'm at my wits end, what can I put on the hole to make him stop chewing?!?!

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Can you keep him more confined when you are away? Like in a kennel or a crate? He might be bored...


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

inge said:


> Can you keep him more confined when you are away? Like in a kennel or a crate? He might be bored...


I've always thought it cruel to confine an animal, just a personal thing I guess. At 14 months I don't think I should have to. I could go back to keeping him outside all day while I'm at work like when he was younger but it's upwards of 106F during the days and even with shade and water I worry. 

I've only started letting him be inside while I'm at work the past couple months. Maybe that's my mistake, he's just too young still? Problem is now he hates being outside, I'll let him out, he will do his business, then starts whining at the door until I let him back in right after.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't see the fact that keeping an animal safe for a few hours in a crate or kennel is wrong. Speaking for myself, I have more problems with keeping an animal outside...however, if you have a space like part of your garage or basement free, you can set up a really nice big kennel for him. And how much exercise does he get?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max ate some drywall when he was teething. We made a paste with cayenne pepper and water. It definitely helped alleviate the problem. Max seemed to like bitter apple, also. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree about keeping him confined or crated in some way. - He'll be safer and your drywall will stay intact.  He's probably bored and if he's left all alone there really is no way to guarantee he wont chew up your drywall again. Plus, if he's actually ingesting the drywall and not just chewing it up, it could cause an intestinal blockage were he to swallow a big enough piece! Huck has had two intestinal blockages from eating fabric, and believe me you don't want to go through that, it's no fun!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I would use a compressed air can next time you catch him eating it. It's drastic maybe but I think it calls for drastic action and my dogs are non the worse for wear. Manny is a big barer. Chester hardly says a word bark wise...so it was a shock and it's not great for the type of location we live in. Chester was a big biter as a pup, no one wanted to come round. Two bites, two squirts and he stopped..totally. Manny barking at night..we squirted it from Upstairs .. He didnt know where or who it came from.. But he sure didnt want to make it hiss again! The key is to not let them see the can and not to expect it. He will link the action to the experience, dogs hate snakes and this sounds like a big snake..and the reward of the action is no longer one they want. I think it would work. I know it's not positive..but the result is. You can order them online or buy at big pet stores, I saw the one I used here at a big pet store in Key West too.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

He only does it when I'm not home so catching him is not an option.

Cayenne pepper and water is an interesting idea.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

92GTA said:


> He only does it when I'm not home so catching him is not an option.
> 
> Cayenne pepper and water is an interesting idea.


So you can't set him up? Pretend you aren't home but wait outside to see if he starts? It's be interesting to see if it's boredom or seperation anxiety, I suspect one would start much later than the other so you may catch him if he starts it just after you 'leave'?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bear ate a few holes in the drywall as a puppy.
I ended up making a mix of vasoline and bitter apple and smeared it on the wall


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Are you able to get him enough exercise in this heat? At this age, he needs an hour a day at a minimum. If you're able to wear him out before you leave in the morning and then confine him to a room with minimal drywall, that might help?

How much time is he spending by himself? This may be separation anxiety as much as anything. It may be much better to spend money on a dog walker for mid-day or for doggie daycare than on repairing drywall!

For what it's worth...our Golden Boomer loved drywall but he only went after it in our garage where he could get to the edges (the interior trim isn't done yet). I think it tastes good or something.

You know, it mightily annoyed me at the time and I sprayed it with pepper dog repellent (which worked for a while), but now I look at those teeth marks and just wish I still had him around, destruction and all.

ETA: If this has only happened when you're not at home, when you do get home he has no idea what you're mad about, just that you're mad. Unless you catch him in the act, he's just getting more stressed and confused--which is why he's peeing submissively.
I learned this a long time ago when I was a newish dog owner. My two dogs had gotten into the trash can one day while I was at work and I was furious while I was cleaning it up. Second night, same thing, except I was even madder. Third night, I came home and they both cowered and looked "guilty"(there was no physical punishment on my part, let me be clear)...and they hadn't touched the trash. It taught me that lesson permanently.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Punishing the dog to the point he pees just makes him anxious, and anxiety leads to chewing drywall. . . He should get an hour of off leash. fun exercise that tires him out mind and body seven days a week, and a few minutes of good obedience training before each meal mimimum. Orijen is a very high protein food, so if he is confined alot, he may not need to be jacked up on that and may be calmer with something more moderate on the protein. I agree that crating him in a nice biggest sized Vari kennel with pickle pocket or a great kong, and the TV/Radio on is much better than the cycle of chewing drywall and having someone mad at him after he has been alone- nicer for you and nicer for him.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

^^ what she said ^^ in my opinion less cruel than leaving him to his own devices then punishing him so he pees himself ... especially if the punishment comes too late, after the damage is already done, when he has no clue what he's being punished for... he just knows you come home and something bad happens. sad.


----------

